# Walking for Fat Loss?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

With obesity and disease increasing dramatically, many fitness experts arerecommending walking for weight loss and fitness. Some are even going so far assaying that walking is the best way to burn fat and lose weight. I strongly disagreewith this and am going to show you why walking is NOT effective at burning off bodyfat.Yes, you [...]

*Read More...*


----------

